# duck at the stream



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

this is the first ever animal i have taken with any weapon, a female duck, it was taken using my purpleheart ergo which I made recently. I used double TBG 25-15mm 21cm long, with my home-cast 12mm lead, 4 meters away, I cant exactly say it was a clean kill, but hey, it was my first and nature would have taken longer anyway, not that thats an excuse.

cheers, Tom









made fiiiine eating


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations! That fried meat looks awesome. I'm gonna pick up some duck tags today they are starting to show up here in Alaska too


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... and you did recover the bird and made good use of it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot!! I can already tell your going to be a fine hunter on this forum..

SMS


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankyou for all of the kind comments  it was took down by a chest shot but finished with a thwack with a wooden club to the neck to finish it, that's why the fleshy bit is there.

cheers, Tom


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is hunting brother, you always want it to be instant but sometimes it is not. Good shot, how was the meal?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice duck! i like this post, honesty on the kill part. good luck on future shots and hunts.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I notice you live in the UK, it's currently mating season for ducks here right now. Under UK law you can only hunt duck between the months of September the 1st to January the 31st. This is to ensure they are able to breed successfully and move between breeding and wintering grounds.

Please refrain from shooting any more as you are liable to prosecution!

See here for a list of the shooting seasons: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15414-united-kingdom-quarry-species-and-shooting-seasons/?hl=%2Bshooting+%2Bseasons


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

seasons have their purposes but i say the government has told us so much we can and can't do i dont think they should be able to tell us what and when we can eat. never killing for sport only food is my way. good shooting and glad to see it filled your belly. nothing better than providing your own meals.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankyou for the compliments everybody  thanks jim, wont do it next time, ill wait till september. Hoping for some wabbits, pigeon and squirrel

cheers, tom


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

August West said:


> That is hunting brother, you always
> want it to be instant but sometimes it is not. Good shot, how was the meal?


thanks for the comment  the meat was awesome man! I thought steak was good!

ps. I accidently downvoted your comment, sorry and it will not allow me to change it, we good?

cheers, Tom


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I find duck is best, if you let it marinade for a day or two in some plum or bbq sauce then cook it up.

Your taste buds will love you forever.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive always been a plain meat guy, just salt 'n pepper for me, but maybe ill try it sometime!

cheers, Tom


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

primitive power slingshot said:


> seasons have their purposes but i say the government has told us so much we can and can't do i dont think they should be able to tell us what and when we can eat. never killing for sport only food is my way. good shooting and glad to see it filled your belly. nothing better than providing your own meals.


If we didn't have management then we'd have no conservation, and without conservation we'd have no wildlife. Whether you are killing for management purposes or for eating, the guidelines are put down to ensure we have a sport. By not abiding to the laws then it reflects badly on the sport and others who participate in it. Gun laws are stringent enough in the UK, the last thing we want is slingshots being banned next.

My post wasn't just to ensure our sport stays safe, but also for Tom's well being. He could end up on the wrong side of the law if it were to come to light he was hunting ducks out of season.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey kid good shooting looks like sept in the back ground thats duck season where you are right and nice use of a club i carry one also to put them down fast after a shoot keep up the good shooting.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, i only found and grabbed the club because there was still breathing once its neck but it was paralysed so i grabbed a club... Didn't want it to go like that but it did


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Tom the fact you show remourse over the suffering that did occur shows your well on your way to being a true hunter! Get a coppy of the regs for your area and hitem hard in the fall! I thought I had it going on killing them with a bow, slingshot harvest is impressive!

Hunting regs for the most part are put together BY HUNTERS TOO ENSURE GAME RESOURCES, PUBLIC HEALTH* AND GOOD ETHICS.......seems you get that, some apparently don't.

*Seriously small game critters carry all kinds of stuff you dont want in your gut off season!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankyou very much for your kind comment rick 

cheers, Tom


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Your welcome Tom

I feed my family through hunting........I hope I never loose the sadness that comes with the gift game animals have given my family.


----------



## TNshooter (May 18, 2013)

Great job on that purpleheart ergo Tom!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks TNshooter!


----------

